# Brown stuff on Moss



## lovasnj (Jul 20, 2014)

I was hoping I could get some help identifying whatever this is that is growing on my Moss.

It seems to only be present on the moss in my tank... No other plants are affected. 

I am relatively new to the hobby but it doesn't appear to be diatoms to me...whatever this is has a "hairy", filament like appearance. Perhaps I am wrong.

Thanks in advance.

J.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Black Beard Algae

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/87902-cause-solution-bba.html

get some shrimp and don't feed them


----------

